# Is she close?



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2016)

I purchased 5 myotonic goats in May & was told 2 may be bred, but no breeding date just that they would be due sometime in September. Both have utters now but my Delilah has been getting huge. She has gotten to where she lays down a lot. I've been feeling what I think are ligaments for weeks & they seem to be deeper the past 2 days. Today I noticed discharge. She also coughs if she moves to fast for past few days. Around the 5th of August she had white discharge for 4 days, none since. They received CDT then because I didn't know date for the month out. They've had selenium & cooper & were wormed in in July
With today's discharge & her belly seems smaller the past 2 days is she close? I still feel ligaments (I think)


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2016)

I can only post 1 pict at a time. Above from few days ago. This is today


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2016)

And today backside


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When udders are tight and shiny, they should kid soon. We really can't tell you when they will kid from a pooch test.


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2016)

I know you can't from pooch. That pict was more for discharge. Kinda thick & white


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Certainly getting closer now that the kids have "dropped" which is why she looks hollowed out. That is the kids getting in position towards the birthing canal. Discharge can mean she is getting closer too. Hard to say exactly when. I would definitely expect more udder development leading up to the big event!


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

She is close...but no telling how close...She deff looks like more than one kid is in there (unless she was bred to a larger buck which I hope not) but I have been fooled before and probably will be in the future! lololol Good luck on your baby vigil!


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2016)

Yesterday her discharge started to get thick & look like globs of elmers glue. Today I can barely feel her ligaments & around her tail head its squishy & feels like little packing bubbles, she otherwise isn't doing anything weird. She lays down a lot but has been doing that for a week. I have to work a 24 hour shift Saturday so I'm. Super nervous about timing.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's hoping she goes after you get back. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice, good luck.


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2016)

She finally had twin girls yesterday afternoon. She had no ligaments for 3 days and had the thick white discharge for about a week. Her udder never got super big or shiny, but mostly firm. She never had any other signs like pawing or nesting. She ate like normal yesterday all the way up to delivery. I actually had ran to town for an hour because no changes, only a little drops of white discharge. I found babies when I got home. I was only gone an hour. Babies are nursing and doing great. I was sad I missed it. But it may have been good for me to realize it's normally ok because I was super anxious


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness adorable. Congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

